# radio am



## nemesaiko (Nov 18, 2006)

estoy tratando de hacer un receptor pero mi problema es que no se como tengo que conectar en trsnf de antena de ferrita el que tengo para armar mi am es de 4 hilos uno es de color verde otro de rojo y otro de color negro y ahy uno mas que es el que esta en el otro extremo de la bobina de ferrita esta bobina la saque de una radio que no serbia bueno me gustaria que me ayudaran y me digeran para que sirve cada color y si no fuera molestia donde se conectan pliz


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola ,creo que sera de transistores , la bobina de antena, son dos bobinas, la primera de la antena y la otra,  del circuito de entrada al receptor, comprueba que hilos dan continuidad
para saberlo ,te mando un esquema , cuya bobina de antena es la L2 , el circuito del receptor no sera igual ,pero el circuito de la L2 sera muy parecido, y veras las dos bobinas ,como se conectan ,deberas probar, como funcion amejor  suerte un saludo
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/grancanarioes/esquema.jpg


----------



## VichoT (Nov 20, 2006)

Holas.nemesaiko.en el eskema ke envio nemesaiko esta muy claro como van las dos bobinas (L2  y su link de realimentacion) porlo general la seccion de mayor espiras forma parte del tanke de entrada o del amplificador de RF de entrada a un receptor. la segunda bobina (linkde realimentacion) pertenece al oscilador local de un receptor superheterodino o ala bonina de realiemnatcion de un receptor reflex.

 el caso mas comun (receptor superheterodino ) las 2 bobinas estan unidas en un extremo y concatdas al centro del capacitaor variable o de sintonia en la seccion AM, y cada cable ke te kedo dela bobuna completa(con el nucleo de ferrita) esta conecvtadoa cada extremo del mismo condenso.(reconoceras el extremo de AM de un condenso mirando y contando las placas ke posee ( en total son 4 condensos 2 para FM y 2 para AM) los 2 ke contengan mator cantidad de placas individuales son losde AM

suerte

BYE!


----------

